

Show HN: UptimeButler – Website availability monitoring [public beta] - jetro223
https://uptimebutler.com

======
RainerWahnsinn
It was a lot of fun developing UptimeButler and we learned a lot. For the
actual web app we decided to give Meteor a try. The hardest part there was,
that some packages contain a lot of "magic" :) But in the end, we had a pretty
good feeling what we could use out of the box and what had to be done by hand.

For the workers which perform the availability checks, we use C# applications
running on Linux with Mono. Fortunately we got into the BizSpark program from
Microsoft, which allows us to launch our public beta with very little private
equity.

~~~
tacone
I tried Meteor but could not get around the slow hot-reload. 5 to 10 seconds,
I just could not withstand it.

~~~
RainerWahnsinn
Thanks for your feedback!

Thats very true! It's a little annoying that you have to wait this long on
every change ...

~~~
tacone
Looks like they're working on it [http://info.meteor.com/blog/whats-coming-in-
meteor-12-and-be...](http://info.meteor.com/blog/whats-coming-in-
meteor-12-and-beyond)

------
jetro223
We created this small uptime monitoring service. Any feedback is appreciated!

